# North Florida Gathering II



## pineywoods

Dates: April 18 and 19 we will have people arriving on the 17th

Location: Chattahoochee, Fl 32324 Since this is private property please pm me for exact address

All members are invited some people will be coming for the day and others will be here for the weekend

It is about 25-30 miles Northwest of Tallahassee, Fl and about 20-25 miles South of Bainbridge, Ga. It is in the woods. I have several acres cleared and there is plenty of room for tents. I also have electric and water set up for a few RVs. There are also several hotel/motels in the area. I have a few shelters up if the weather should turn bad on us. I also have a building with a stove, water, and refrigerator we use to cook and eat in. There is plenty of firewood there.
This won't be real fancy but it should be lots of fun. Bring the families I have a couple hundred acres to roam. 

Heres a couple links to the first one we had

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=23487

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...rida+Gathering


As far as food we will get that together as it gets closer but I'm sure a pig and some venison are gonna be there. 

So far I have Eagle, Slanted88, and Pharmboy down for RV spots but seems I'm forgetting someone. (the original thread is gone)


----------



## slanted88

It's on my calender! I'll be there!


----------



## ganny76

I am in.  Should I try to trap some hogs for this?


----------



## slanted88

Ganny, You talkin about my ex wife?......Ha!


----------



## bcfishman

I'll be there. I surely won't be supportin number 88 though. Unless DJ comes back and reclaims his real number. Not this 44 garbage. There will be a night race on the 18th at 8PM. We'll have to make sure we can get it.

Anyhow it should be a load of fun. Im really lookin forward to it.

I may just be tenting, but I have no problems with that. Maybe pull up a camper, but that would just be for luxury. Depends on the weather.

Who else is comin?


----------



## eagle

If all this ice melts we will be there for sure.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

As of right now, plan on coming over from Louisiana. Looking forward to it.


----------



## shooterrick

Jerry,  Sandy and I are trying to work it into the budget.  Daughter called last night and now I have a wedding to deal with.  We will just have to see.  While the date is 8 mos away it is a chunk of bucks.  Oh well he seems to be a good guy and She is happy.  LOL


----------



## pineywoods

Rick I sure hope ya'll can make it as you know with a tent its a pretty cheap weekend. I'm stockpiling a bunch of meat already. We should have a piggy or two and some venison for sure. May have a few other things around here too


----------



## sumosmoke

You know I'll be there, buddy. Definitely looking forward to it and will chat with ya later about the rest of the supplies.


----------



## flash

Well I turned down shooting a Wedding that weekend, so I'd better show up at this gig to make it worthwhile for me. If I can't make some $$, might as well have some great food. 
 Save a tent spot for me and Mrs Flash. 14 x 10 or so.


----------



## grouper sandwich

BBQ? I'm there dude!


----------



## sumosmoke

Weather is getting warm, should make for a great time as long as it doesn't rain!


----------



## pineywoods

I kinda had an idea I figured I run past ya'll how many would be interested in making up some sausage? I know not everybody has the equipment to make their own and I know some that will be here have the knowledge and I have the equipment. What ya'll think??????


----------



## sumosmoke

I don't have the equipment or any idea on how to make sausage so having a sausage making party would be pretty darn cool.


----------



## pineywoods

Thats kinda what I thought Laurel I know we'll be kinda busy but there should be time and experienced people to help out.


----------



## bb53chevpro

Jerry, as much as I would love to go (like I had originally planned) I don't think we will be able to make it. I would have to pull the kids from school for at least a couple of days and money is still pretty tight here. I bet it would cost me at least a couple hundred bucks in fuel pulling the trailer. I hope you understand.


----------



## pineywoods

Andy I certainly understand its a long haul from there to here. If you ever make it down this way you call ahead and we'll plan a gathering


----------



## pineywoods

I put two venison hams in the freezer on Thursday for the gathering.


----------



## eagle

Now that sounds like a winner.


----------



## pineywoods

We butchered some 60-70 lb pigs this morning so we will have some porkers for smoking :D


----------



## jaxgatorz

woohoooooooooo:D


----------



## sumosmoke

Awesome Jerry ... that is really something to look forward to! :D


----------



## grouper sandwich

What's the head count now?


----------



## ganny76

Sounds like there should be a great crowd.


----------



## pineywoods

I hope we have a good turn out but only one person has PMed me for the address so I don't really know how many are still planning on attending


----------



## desertlites

U know if I could I wood,hehe-shoot me a # jerry & I will call.


----------



## sumosmoke

One of these days, friend, we will have to get together ..


----------



## jaxgatorz

You know im there !! Looking forward to it.


----------



## rio_grande

We are about 80% at this point, Mostly just need to be shure those tires will work, if so we are likely driving down thursday night/friday morning. Course we gott figure out what to bring for viddles...


----------



## sumosmoke

Hope you make it RG - looking forward to meeting ya!


----------



## pineywoods

So at less than a month to go who is still planing on being there so far I have the following

Sumosmoke
Grouper Sandwich
Rio Grande
JaxGatorz
BCFishMan
Alblancher

We have others who are maybes and some I haven't heard anything from. It would be nice to get an idea on numbers in the next week or two


----------



## alblancher

I'm planning on coming,

Lets hope the weather holds up.

Al Blancher (tibby)


----------



## pineywoods

Al glad your gonna make it I wasn't sure


----------



## pineywoods

Many of you have asked what you can bring Sumosmoke has a list of what I have already and what we will need and she will work all that out so please get with her about it and not me.

Those that make their own BBQ sauces how about bringing a bottle and we can sample and swap them. 

Also please bring your own lawn chairs I have enough chairs for inside but not enough lawn chairs.


----------



## pineywoods

Anyone who would like to atttend is more than welcome new members or old doesn't matter


----------



## alblancher

Jerry,

I am trying to decide what I’ll need to bring so maybe you can give me an idea of your plans for this gathering

Should I bring my smoker and wood? 

Do you split it up and have everyone cook a meal or do you like to keep the kitchen communal and prepare meals together?

Al


----------



## pineywoods

Al I have a Lang 84 a GOSM wide body propane and a electric ECB here at the camp. I have oak, cherry, and pecan here also. 

I have two whole pigs
I have two venison hams
I have some venison back-straps
I have some whole chickens
I have some big cans of beans to make Dutch's Beans
I have eggs
I have bacon

I think we will smoke a bunch of stuff and all eat well. Eggs an Bacon for breakfast or we'll figure out something 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sumosmoke is handling the "what can I bring" end of it so you'll have to get with her on that one. It seems to work well for us using this method and I can spend more time getting stuff ready here.


----------



## alblancher

Great,

That means I can travel lite.  I'll pm her to get on her list

Al


----------



## grouper sandwich

I was figuring I'd make up a big old batch of venison sausage gravy and biscuits one morning. Should be simple enough to make up plenty for everyone to get a belly full.


----------



## sumosmoke

Got your message, Al. Sent a PM back to you.


----------



## jaxgatorz

I aint gonna pm ya
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  You can tell me here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I was thinkin on bringin all the beer and/or booze. ( gotta do shots around the campfire, right?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )....Any-hew, just let me know....


----------



## pineywoods

Mike nice gesture but if we get to sitting around the campfire drinking beer I don't think ya wanna bring the truckload that may be required


----------



## jaxgatorz

lol jerry... But i am really serious. I dont mind a bit... Im poppin a tent up fri and aint leaving till sun.... I wanna drink ,eat and be happy..... Plus, i just closed on my re-fi


----------



## bcfishman

Ill bring plenty of charm and charisma.

Witt, sarcasm and dry humor are also taken care of.

Ill bring my own lawn chair, a truck full of citrus wood, and I don't know what else. Time will tell.

Lookin forward to it.

It's going to be like scenes straight out of deliverance.


----------



## jaxgatorz

bump.........


----------



## jaxgatorz

Bump again.......C'mon folks !!!!!!!!!!!! Im buying the booze ~!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaxgatorz

Just show up and enjoy man !!!!1


----------



## DanMcG

Hmmmmm, might almost be worth the 20 hour drive!


----------



## sumosmoke

Most definitely ... it'd be so neat to see ya and I wouldn't kick you out!


----------



## bcfishman

Thought I would send this back to the top.

We're a couple weeks out now, and would love to see as many people as possible there.


----------



## grouper sandwich

Hopefully the place won't be under water. It's been coming down at over an inch and hour for the past 3 days, 2 inches per hour today.


----------



## pineywoods

Quack Quack the ark is almost completed


----------



## jaxgatorz

LOLOL..Im starting to think maybe i should nix the tent and just sleep in the car... Might not get as wet


----------



## pineywoods

Mike the camp is still fairly dry no standing water. I have a couple areas with standing water in the woods but nothing all that bad as yet.


----------



## jaxgatorz

That's sounds good.. But just incase, I want a reserved room in the ark.. Not sure u can find 2 of me tho


----------



## DanMcG

Dang thats a scary thought :)


----------



## sumosmoke

Jerry said it was flooded in parts of the woods so I suggested we bring our inner tubes and have them hooked to one of his 4-wheelers, and go tubing


----------



## slanted88

Raining hard & lot's of it!


----------



## sumosmoke

In 2 weeks we will be stuffed full and sitting around the campfire. 

I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## grouper sandwich

Hmmm, this group, stuffed full of Q, and an open flame? Yeah....we might want to set a minimum distance from the fire for, you know, safties sake.


----------



## bcfishman

Laurel,

I need to know what I need to bring?

I think I remember something about everyone bringing something, but is there anyway you could make a list, and update it as people sign up for stuff?

Thanks...


----------



## alblancher

Hows the role call going?

Mind updating your list of who and how many are coming?

Al


----------



## jaxgatorz

Im there and im bringing booze unless Laurel says otherwise


----------



## pineywoods

Right now nobody else has said they are for sure coming we still have some maybes. It would be nice if we had a bunch more people but we will still have a good time and plenty of food


----------



## rio_grande

I am still in,,, swampped to the gills right now but still in


----------



## sumosmoke

Just sent a PM to Nick, Alblancher, and Rio_Grande discussing the shopping list. Trying to make it as easy as possible for everyone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

Less than a week away!!


----------



## alblancher

Laurel,

All is good for me.  Wife and I are staying in Navarre Beach Friday night and plan to head up for Saturday morning.  Looks like we should have decent weather for Sat and Sun.


----------



## sumosmoke

Just checked the weather for next weekend and it looks like it's going to be beautiful! Temps will be in the high 70s with lows in the mid 50s. Perfect campfire weather!


----------



## jaxgatorz

Can every1 drink bud? If not let me know, i could get some variety i reckon
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 What about something for mixed drinks and shots? If left up to me i will prolly bring rum for mixed and patron for shots... I will consider any requests
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ps. Jerry, Do u have a lot of cooler space at the camp?


----------



## sumosmoke

Mike - good idea for posting what the booze will consist of. 

Besides the load of meat Jerry will be supplying, here is a list of some other goodies that will be had at the gathering:
breakfast and pizza fatty's
abt's
buttermilk skillet cornbread
dingle's shrimp
Wicked Beans
Twice baked taters
There is also a possibility of scoring some sweet Zellwood corn that we'll be able to throw on the smoker as well.


----------



## alblancher

Jax,

Personally I'd rather drink a 6 of a good full bodied beer than a case of light.  I'll probably bring a couple of Heinys or Abita.  If there's room on the Barbi I'd like to drop a couple of links of the seafood boudin I made and maybe some of the Polish sausage still hanging in the cure room.

Looking forward to meeting all of you,  sounds like a bunch of nice people.

Al


----------



## ganny76

I have been without comp for about two weeks.  Glad to see this thing is still on.  Just pulled up the weather and it is supposed to be beautiful this weekend.  Cant wait to meet everyone.


----------



## rio_grande

Marguritas and flu flu drinks here,,,we will bring some with us... 

Wife drinks mojitos,,, kids drink milk and juice straight up. 

I need to know what we need to bring, I asume ther issomethin to cook on? :)
probaly bring the tent, lantern sleepin stuff,,,, I am just talkin..

I will bring some brats as well. looking forward to the trip,,,, I need to get plans worked out. got everthing squared away but what we are bringing.


----------



## sumosmoke

Jeff - if ya want to bring something, how about adding some more brats to your list and we'll use them to make fatty's? I'm thinking we'll make at least 5 to 7 of them, depending on the fillings we opt for. 

I will scrap the sausage for the fatty's off my list, and get stuff for the "guts". Sound like a plan?

ON EDIT: *Jeff - *read the PM I sent ya ...


----------



## sumosmoke

Ganny - it's great to see you again 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





! 

The weather is beating up Jerry and his camp right now but it'll sure be a fine weekend, a perfect spring!


----------



## grouper sandwich

Anyone want oysters for the shin-dig? I was thinking about picking up a bushel.


----------



## pineywoods

Its getting closer and I'm still working to get ready so I haven't been around as much sorry.
Mike I have several good sized coolers and an ice machine
Jeff I have a Lang 84, GOSM widebody, Electric ECB, Gas Grill, Turkey Fryer, 6 burner Commercial Stove, Double Oven, and a couple electric griddles I think we can manage to cook something 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Brian some oysters sound great
I'll be starting to defrost the meat tomorrow
I'm looking forward to seeing everybody next weekend and for those still thinking about it come join us.


----------



## rio_grande

mmm oysters!!

I think we can do something with that Jerry,, replied Laurel!


----------



## pineywoods

I sure hope ya'll are hungry I took two pigs out and put them in coolers to defrost. I took out two venison hams, six whole chickens, 10 lbs of chicken leg quarters and put them in the fridge. BC says he wants beef too so he's bringing a brisket. Gonna be some full smokers


----------



## grouper sandwich

I'm bringing extra stomachs...


----------



## alblancher

Oh good, we can make a paunce or two.


Al


----------



## bcfishman

A THIRTEEN POUNDER AT THAT.

Jerry, here is a few pictures of the bed of the truck. Needed a little room for the spare tire to fit.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Is it Friday yet?????????? I went and bought a tent and air-bed and lights and fans and.......... Im ready !!!!!!!!!! Looks like we( bringing friend ) will be leaving Jax around 4 on Fri., Jerry. Should arrive around 7.. Gonna try and set the stuff up before dark.. Cya'll this weekend !!!!


----------



## jaxgatorz

I am bringing 3-4 cases of beer and big bottle of rum and a bottle of patron.... Should be plenty to eat and drink !!


----------



## pineywoods

Wow Nick sure hope that truck makes it here with that load of wood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Mike sounds good we'll be hanging around the camp all day Friday probably splitting wood for ya'll to take home. I still got a few things to do around camp like mow the grass and install another screen door and cut some trees but all should be done by Friday


----------



## jaxgatorz

Thx Jerry, but dont go crazy splitting wood for me... Im only gonna have my little car and it will be stuffed with coolers and tent and stuff...Ill hafta come over with my work truck 1 weekend for some wood....Thx again and cya fri night !!


----------



## grouper sandwich

Dang Nick, that's a big old pile of wood!


----------



## ganny76

Hope nobody falls in the fire. LOL.


----------



## eagle

Jerry wish we could have made it but the wife had some heart problems. We think they may have it under control. We will know in a couple of months.

Sounds like you folks are going to have a great time. With all that food you folks may need a wrecker to get you out of your chairs. Hope the weather cooperates. Maybe the rain will hold off for a couple of days.

JC & Donna


----------



## DanMcG

thats enough for me , what about the rest of the Peeps?

I want to see Pic's  otherwise it never happened. right?


----------



## sumosmoke

Some of us are chipping in to supply the ingredients for the other non-meat items (i.e. abts, fatty's, etc..). There will definitely be pics


----------



## btircuit

Wish we could make it but we've gotta be in town this weekend.

For future reference, do you have room for a 45 ft motor home?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## grouper sandwich

It looks like I'll be stuck her at work for at least the next couple of hours, so I won't be heading out until tomorrow morning. Supposed to pick the oysters up around 10:00 in the morning and then head on over. Probably get there around 11:00 AM. BCsmellslikefishman should have fresh fried Gadsden county turkey breast cutlets ready for us by then.

Laurel, what's your ETA?


----------



## rio_grande

When I get off work in the morning we wll be heading out. We are gonna try to make it by tomorrow night. Looking forwarg to the turkey Breast!! :)
With any luck we will roll in in about 25 or 26 hr..


----------



## sumosmoke

All contributing to the "side items" list that I picked up today, the total bill is around $130 and as of now I have 5 people, which includes myself, chipping in to the pot. I'll settle for $25 amongst us 5.

ON EDIT: Don't forget to bring your favorite drink to consume, along with the stuff Mike's bringing! :)


----------



## pineywoods

JC I wish ya'll coulda made it but I completely understand and ya'll just get Donna better and we'll more than likely have another gathering in Oct. 

btircuit getting anything up to and including a semi is no problem. I have several spots with 30 amp power and water for RV's

Mike we can at least get your wood pile cut and split so it will be easier when you get back over to pick it up.

Brian we'll see you in the morning

Laurel we will see you in the morning or afternoon too

Guess while I'm waiting on BC I'll have to go sit by the fire and consume a few Bud Lights


----------



## jaxgatorz

Jerrry, i hate to have ya siitiing with bud lights by yourself, i'll hurry :)


----------



## DanMcG

Well it's 3pm on Friday and we have no Q-view!!
 Is this really happening?


----------



## 1894

You folks have fun and enjoy !!!!
 qview of food and happy folks are required of course. Incriminating pics for fun now as well as blackmail later are also expected 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 In other words  Charge those camera batteries , clear old pics off the memory cards and take extras of both for Justin Case 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And if folks are too boring , well ,make up some tales to go with those candid pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy , be safe , have fun , and don't forget the qview.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Hope they are having a great time.  Wish I could have made it.


----------



## rio_grande

Well I found today that the average 5 and 3 year old can handle exactly 10 hours of driving sitting in car seats watching videos. Then they can take no more... We hit standstill traffic in every major city except Louisville and huntsville. After sitting in traffic for 2.5 hr in Burmingham Al, everyone was ready for a break. So here i sit 4 hours away from the festivites planning for a early start in the morning,,,, See you guys around 11:00 am


----------



## pineywoods

Jeff its a good thing you didn't have to put up with this crew tonight I can barely type as its very late and they have made me consume much alcohol but we will look forward to your arrival tomorrow ( thank goodness for spell  check)


----------



## shooterrick

Jerry,  Hope all have a wonderful time.  Sandy and I wish we could be there with you all but just was not going to happen.  Enjoy!


----------



## DanMcG

You deserve to let your hair down Piney, you been bustin your butt for way to long for this....sit back and enjoy it ....if you can still sit :)


----------



## pineywoods

Heres a little tease for ya


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Nice.  Missing a good one.  Pouring over here


----------



## DanMcG

Looks like a nice cook and weather, maybe next pic's could be a little bigger? :)


----------



## sumosmoke

is how we're all doing at this point. Just finished the feast of all feasts and they are still bringing out food!! I'll get Jerry to post my pics tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks to Dawn and Bob (Desertlites) for giving us a holler! If we could've sent food over the line, we would've!!


----------



## cman95

Piney...that looks great!!

Laurel...don't get too dis-functional.....ahhh go ahead!!


----------



## desertlites

oh my that is some good looking stuff there-was great talking to ya laurel-1 day I will have to make the 2000 mile trip out there.


----------



## alblancher

Hey everybody,

Do me a favor and check in to see if everyone had a safe trip home.  We made good time with no rain.  Got home about 3:30 pm.  Thanks again.  

Great food, great friends  It don't get no better than that.

Al

Cajunsmoke,  this fall we'll have to ride over together.


----------



## pineywoods

My family called a half hour ago to say they were home. Al is was great to meet ya'll


----------



## jaxgatorz

Safe and sound here... Great to meet every1 and thx again Jerry !!


----------



## pineywoods

Mike I'm glad ya'll made it over and I look forward to more visits


----------



## sumosmoke

Al - I got home about the same time you did, safe and sound. It was a real pleasure to meet you and Liz. Please tell her I said hello 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jerry - another great gathering under your belt. You, Karen, and the family are the hosts with the most, buddy. Thanks so much for *everything*!


----------



## alblancher

Just want to let everyone know that I feel I deserve some type of SMF Humanitarian award.  

Consider that I bravely and without trepidation or fear of reprisal gave my stomach for the good of my fellow diners.  Just think, that by eating as much I did everyone else was able to sit back in awe and distracted by my display of gluttony, moderate their caloric intake.  

Your cardiologists, and tailors should write me a letter of thanks.

Al


----------



## jaxgatorz

Sorry Al, but my cardiologist charges $200 just to write a letter...I'm sure if you ask Nick nicely, he will let you run the wod splitter next time as your award


----------



## ganny76

Just letting everyone know I am alive.  I had a wedding on Saturday and had to smoke up about 150 abt's for the reception.  Wife put me in the dog house all weekend for staying out so late and letting you guys get me drunk, but it was worth it.  You all are some great folks.  I had a blast.  I am looking forward to October.  I have got it on the calender so the wife does not forget this time and will be able to come with me.  Maybe that way I can stay out of the dog house. (maybe)  Thanks for all the hospitality that you all showed me.  Not just Jerry and Karen, but everybody.  You are all awesome.


----------



## alblancher

Jax,

Sorry, that much fun would ruin my appetite.

BTW,  remind Jerry that Florida is at LSU  October 10  might consider that when trying to pick a date.

Al


----------



## jaxgatorz

Good point Al.. But then again, I think Fla plays every sat in Oct 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  A TV shouldn't be a problem...Unless of course u have tickets for us all
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OOps.After further research, We are off the week before LSU


----------



## alblancher

Lets see now


Tickets to LSU Florida  (after what you did to us last year) in Tiger Stadium or BBQ?  What a decision,  I would have to get Jerry to pull the Lang up to Tiger Stadium and he could feed everybody!

Al


----------



## rio_grande

walked in the door at 0035. nice to be in my easy chair!!


----------



## jaxgatorz

Welcome home !


----------



## rio_grande

Thanks Mike,, Good to meet you, too bad I didn't get there earlier :)


----------

